# 7 mm magnum



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody shoot a 7 mm mag ? I know it a great caliber for long range and big game but what are your thought on using it in our woods for whitetail ? Any experiences knocking one down at close distance. I'm thinking there would be too much damage and not recommended. WHat are your thoughts?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've shot FL. Deer and close range and far(for FL -200yds) and it knocks the dog crap out of 'em..I like the ballistic silver tips personally..its a 270 on steroids


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Too much kick for nearly the same performance as the .270 and the bullets cost 2x as much, plus are a heck of a lot harder to find if you forget your ammo when you go to the deer woods.:whistling: I have two 7mm's and used to hunt with them in my early 20's. Seemed like I was always trailing deer in those days too... I now use a .270 religiously, but hunted nealy 15 yrs with a 300 Win Mag before that.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That and sticks are all I have ever used. It isn't too much damage at all. But it is a long barrel (Winchester 70) so climbing around in thick brush can be a challenge. I once shot a rabbit at 10 yards, in the head, out the azz, every bit of good meat (all the quarters) was intact and we ate it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one and love it. With a kick pad it has less recoil than my .270. It makes me feel like I am shooting a laser  They make some scaled down rounds for it for shooting whitetail... 130 grains I think and reduced recoil powder.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I GOT A 700BDL 7MM REM MAG last season and love it. Tried out my buddies' gun first....(same type) ....took out a coyote and a nice doe at 150-200 yds. Very nice knockdown power....doe had a little damage due to me putting the shot through the shoulder , but it was pretty contained.....coyote DID have quite a hole through him and hit the ground like he had been hit by a truck......you only feel it kick at the range....and I reload for accuracy....so I would NOT forget the ammo, even though you can get it at Walmart in several different brands.
I like that it is rated for larger game, and I load a 150gr bullet for general purpose.....runs at 2950ft/per second.
NOWORYS was both now and I'm sure you could ask him which he likes best after this season is over.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got a Mossberg 4x4 7mag, for being in the $400-500 price range this thing is amazing! 50-120yds I've never missed a headshot.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*.*

Seems like every year this topic comes up about larger caliber guns. Yes there are people that claim to have killed deer with a 22 mag, big deal. The other comment that is popular is "you dont need a 7mag to kill a deer around here" whatever thats suppossed to mean. We have deer around here that are 200 plus lbs. No they are not a dime a dozen but they are here. I lost the biggest buck i have ever taken a shot at about 5 years ago with a 7mm magnum. Pretty dang good shot in the shoulder at 160 yards too. I say shoot whatever you are comfortable and confident with. If you plan owning 1 huntinging rifle, i say the bigger the better. You never know when you will have the opportunity to gun hunt a larger animal than a white tail "around here". Good luck this year.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> I've got a Mossberg 4x4 7mag, for being in the $400-500 price range this thing is amazing! 50-120yds I've never missed a headshot.


What ya shooting in the head ?


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I love my 7mag awesome gun


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I shoot a 7mm for deer all the time. I have shot deer out to 250 yards with no problems. It is all about shot placement as with any caliber. I got buck fever last year and pulled the trigger low on a nice buck at 200 yards. Hit him low in the arm pit and come out the size of a pot pie in his chest. Still had to track him 50 yards in the woods. I guess the power is a little more foregiving than others, but I have never shot a 270 before either. You are right about the ammo though, it ain't cheap.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The guy that says a 7 Mag is to big is the same guy that holds his wife's purse while she shops and complains its to heavy.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

7mm mag is a lotta gun for a whitetail, unless its a long shot (200 yd plus. IMO) 270 or 30-06 is plenty gun and knockdown power, if you are accurate shooter. Neck shots will bringum down in their tracks, it has for me for 30 yr! hey its yo dime buy whatcha want.. this is USA !!LOL


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

*Make sure you run a virus scan on your system if you opened the links.*

Here's another discussion, same subject. The great thing about life is you can learn from other people's mistakes or you can choose to learn from your own... 

Links have been deleted due to virus risks...


----------



## Tracer (Aug 13, 2012)

DaBreeze there is nothing wrong about using a 7mm mag for hunting in the woods. I myself use a lever action because it is quicker to shoulder mount and fire, those are a Marlin 1895 .444 magnum and a .45/70 depending on what I am hunting. 

The 7mm magnum is one caliber that is used by more professional guides out West than any other caliber. Why you may ask? Well because it is easy to shoot for 90 percent of most men and is very accurate too. They use it because it is so darn acurate, letting them make that shot that the client screwed up on etc. The recoil is very tolerable compared to the .300 Win mag or .300 Weatherby etc.

I have never seen a lot of game animals, go do the Bang Flop thing after being shot. My 45/70 does that the best on deer but I use it mostly for big hogs in the woods or tight places. I would use the 7mm magnum in the woods using a 175 grn bullet, which will slow it down a bit, just what you need for woods hunting.:thumbsup: However, it also gives a hunter a good excuse to purchase another rifle more suited to the woods hunting. I do love my .444 Marlin using cast bullets and my reloads. I also use my .35-Whelen bolt gun over the years with a 250 grn bullet.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

DaBreeze said:


> What ya shooting in the head ?


 Doe's, more meat that way.
Yeah, I don't shoot bucks in the head.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

7mm is the best caliber i have ever owned..


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

One of you guys should buy my ruger 7mm.....:whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Doe's, more meat that way.
> Yeah, I don't shoot bucks in the head.


How much meat is wasted shooting them beind the shoulders??


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

none, thompson encore 7mm BR, 10" barell, 4X scope, it's sweet and puts meat on the table. mike:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> How much meat is wasted shooting them beind the shoulders??


Not much,but they tend to run off.When you brain them they lay right on down.I hate having to trail one,I prefer it to be where I shot it at.Which is usually just a few yards from my skinnin rack.:thumbsup:

Horns or not,upper neck or head shots only for me.
Tell ya a short story,few years back I bought a mossberg 12g pump,added a slug barrel and a scope.Near about dislocated my shoulder sighting it in.Went out on the first doe day,and a nice maiden doe steps out about 35 yds,X hairs on the shoulder,boom,look up no deer.Walk over to where she was standing,blood,bone and hair every where,but no deer.So I start trailing the blood,and she went almost 200yds.Next day that gun was sold.Day after that her twin walked out to the same spot and was brained with a considerably smaller round and fell dead right there.


----------

